# Game Thread: Indiana Pacers vs. Detroit Pistons 3/24



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

*Game Thread: Indiana Pacers vs. Detroit Pistons 3/25*








vs.








*Detroit Pistons (42-25) vs. Indiana Pacers (34-33)*

Time: 8:00 PM
Date: 3.25.05
Venue: The Palace Of Auburn Hills

*Starting Lineups:*











































































Final meeting of the season between the two and a potential matchup in the first round of the playoffs. Indiana has major injury problems.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I think you guys will be very surprised about how this Pacers team plays. If everyone shows the determination that they should, we should win this game. Hopefully our hustle against SA continues for tonight's game.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I think you guys will be very surprised about how this Pacers team plays. If everyone shows the determination that they should, we should win this game. Hopefully our hustle against SA continues for tonight's game.


 I think you guys may be surprised with how the champs dont play...If 5 of your players show up you may win...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Copper said:


> I think you guys may be surprised with how the champs dont play...If 5 of your players show up you may win...


I doubt five of our players have nice games. I mean, you guys still have good defense, right? Croshere and AJ likely won't have good games, and if Rip plays than Reggie probably won't play well. Stephen Jackson alone can't carry us to victory.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> I think you guys will be very surprised about how this Pacers team plays. *If everyone shows the determination that they should, we should win this game.* Hopefully our hustle against SA continues for tonight's game.


So you think the current Pacers are better than the current Pistons if they play hard?


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

CJ said:


> So you think the current Pacers are better than the current Pistons if they play hard?


I was going to say something similar, but I thought he would take it the wrong way.

I just think that the Pacers are going to need a little more on their side than determination to beat the Pistons without 3 of their top 4 or 5 players.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I am going to be at this game. ROAD TRIP. Yeeeeeeeeeeeeee hawwwwwwww!!! Too bad Jermaine O'Neal had to get injured though. I am stoked like mad. It better be a good one I don't want to see any of this lose by 20 points bull**** we're starting lately. Gimme ten bucks and I will throw something at Reggie Miller. Heh, heh. I worked out today so that my throwing arm would be able to reach the court from the nose bleed section.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

jvanbusk said:


> I was going to say something similar, but I thought he would take it the wrong way.
> 
> I just think that the Pacers are going to need a little more on their side than determination to beat the Pistons without 3 of their top 4 or 5 players.


 Normally I would agree, but the way we have been playin? we can lose to anybody...and weve proven it. We have played some of the most uninspired bball I have witnessed in recent memory.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Copper said:


> Normally I would agree, but the way we have been playin? we can lose to anybody...and weve proven it. We have played some of the most uninspired bball I have witnessed in recent memory.


That would be fine if he said "we could win this game" or "we increase our chances", but you usually say should when something should happen or when that's the expected outcome.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

CJ said:


> That would be fine if he said "we could win this game" or "we increase our chances", but you usually say should when something should happen or when that's the expected outcome.


 True enough, I wasnt reading the post clearly through my teary eyes....this team is gonna drive to stop drinking...I keep throwing my bottle through my tv screen


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I do know Stephen Jackson is going to get one hell of a booing. Indiana could win this game if we treat it like another pre-season game, but if LB and Rip are back I don't see that happening.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Will Rip be back tomorrow? He better or else. I have already seen an Iverson-less Philly game and a Camby-less Raptor game when I was little. Last Pistons game I went to Kobe got hurt in the first quarter (but returned). I want to see us at full strength and I want Darko to get a career high in everything.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Rip is day-to-day but it's been said he and LB will be back by tomorrow. I think I'm going to save my money for a playoff game this season.

Oh yea how did you eventually get the tickets? Through ticketmaster?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

CJ said:


> Rip is day-to-day but it's been said he and LB will be back by tomorrow. I think I'm going to save my money for a playoff game this season.
> 
> Oh yea how did you eventually get the tickets? Through ticketmaster?


Actually through www.TicketsNow.com We got 4 tickets for like 250 dollars or so. Expensive but worth it.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's am update on the injuries...



> Jamaal Tinsley is set to see a specialist on Wednesday regarding his injured left foot.
> 
> His foot was injured on Jan. 31 and has only seen limited action ever since.
> 
> "We've been hopeful for a month-and-a-half now that he could be back," Carlisle said. "(The injury) has been tough to get out. It's moved around the foot, it's moved up the leg a little bit, now it's in the left big toe. We're doing what we can to facilitate this thing going away."





> Jermaine O'Neal took shots for the first time since injuring his shoulder. O'Neal said he took 13 shots. And while he said his arm "almost fell off," he voiced optimism about returning in the playoffs.
> 
> "It's coming," O'Neal said. "Maybe it can happen in the playoffs, I don't know. It won't happen in the regular season, for sure."
> 
> ...


Indy Star


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

CJ said:


> That would be fine if he said "we could win this game" or "we increase our chances", but you usually say should when something should happen or when that's the expected outcome.


It's not like I think the Pacers without Artest, JO, and Tinsley are better than the Pistons. We have beaten some good teams when we give the effort. A lot of teams underrate us. With the way I've seen you guys playing lately, I think we should win this game. We also have extra motivation from Nov. 19th. It would kill our players on the inside to lose in Detroit. The Pacers seem to like to make runs of 3-4 game winning streaks towards 5th place, but then a few losses come along when we overrate ourselves and don't realize that we're always the underdogs. Right now we just came off a win against a TD-less San Antonio team that I didn't expect us to beat, so hopefully that starts our streak.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> It's not like I think the Pacers without Artest, JO, and Tinsley are better than the Pistons.We have beaten some good teams when we give the effort. A lot of teams underrate us. With the way I've seen you guys playing lately, I think we should win this game. We also have extra motivation from Nov. 19th. It would kill our players on the inside to lose in Detroit. The Pacers seem to like to make runs of 3-4 game winning streaks towards 5th place, but then a few losses come along when we overrate ourselves and don't realize that we're always the underdogs. Right now we just came off a win against a TD-less San Antonio team that I didn't expect us to beat, so hopefully that starts our streak.



Ok, that's why I asked you if you thought that and didn't say you thought that for sure. Judging from what you said, it sounded like you thought the Pacers were better if they played hard. And seeing that I wasn't the only one who questioned you, it wasn't far-fetched for me to think you were saying that.

I would've used a different word than should, but it's your opinion. So I should assume that you think that with a little extra motivation and a good effort Indiana should win tomorrow. We'll see.

I have a question for you.

Taking into account our recent play and your recent play. If tonight was the first game of a seven game series, would that motivation and determination give Indiana the edge in a 7 game series?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

CJ said:


> I have a question for you.
> 
> Taking into account our recent play and your recent play. If tonight was the first game of a seven game series, would that motivation and determination give Indiana the edge in a 7 game series?


If you're talking about the possibility of a 1st round series, I could see Indy taking the first game and Detroit taking the rest.


----------



## rpoulos (Mar 24, 2005)

I have to believe that while the Pistons are just coasting into the playoffs at this point, they may get up for this game just because of the rivalry. If so, the Pacers without JO and Artest have no chance of winning this game. None.


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

Tinsley isn't back for them, is he? Last I saw they were starting Anthony Johnson.

I watched the 6ers game on Wednesday, and it was only the second Pistons game I've had access to all season. Know how that felt? 

They better make up for that embarrassment tonight.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Pistons 89
Pacers 87

Rip 25pts 7rebs 8asts
Ben 12pts 14rebs


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

If the Pistons have any sense at all, they'd press and trap most of the game with Tinsley out and Johnson in.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Sadly, I don't even know if the Pistons care that much. The outcome will be decided by which Pistons team shows up.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

CJ said:


> Sadly, I don't even know if the Pistons care that much. The outcome will be decided by which Pistons team shows up.


My sentiments exactly, and it is becoming far too much of a jekyl and hyde show lately


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

ESPN just reported the game was delayed due to a security threat. Stay tuned...


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

espn is about an hour behind, they are starting the game in a few minutes. check the damn morons thread


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Well they're warming up.

Back to the State game.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

EDIT: Mis-Post. Sorry.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, I like the Detroit Pistons introductions. It's the first time I've seen your introductions and I'm not a Pistons fan, but you guys have a great announcer.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Sweet dunk by Dale Davis.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Why is Hunter starting against Reggie? I am certain that Deldinos height could do no worse than Lindseys lack of height. and at least Delfino can shoot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Anthony Johnson is a moron. He really needs to realize that calls are going to be very strict tonight and that he shouldn't complain and get technicals.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Well, the game is alot chippier than I thought it would be. Apparently the refs are gonna let em bump a little. It will be good to see which team can keep an even keel as far as gripping to the refs.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

That was a clean block by Sheed, Fosters follow through hit Sheeds arm. Tough call but Sheed is usually alot better after a T


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

How on earth does INdy get away with all the travelling? I can count 4 already that I saw blatantly that werent called. It is defenitely easy for the offense if defense thinks you can only take 2 steps.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Copper said:


> Apparently the refs are gonna let em bump a little.


That's not what I'm seeing. Most of our foul calls have been pretty minor like handchecks or reach-ins.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah but there is quite a bit of bumpin and holding goin on under the rim.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Copper said:


> Yeah but there is quite a bit of bumpin and holding goin on under the rim.


The referees know that that's how both teams play. Besides, most of what I've seen has been called.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Ok this is getting out of hand. Ben is jackin up more shots than anyone else. Then you got mini me guarding reggie. the offense is all stand around with isolations. Coaching is pathetic. Where are the logical subs? Keep Delfino out there. Dont have Davis' guy double off to help Hunter guard Reggie.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Man were lucky were only down six. we should at least be double digits. Another game where the players look confused, and that rests solely on the coach. Wheres the direction? And Ben and Cnote....wheres the leadership? It is high time to steady this ship fellas.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Copper said:


> the offense is all stand around with isolations. Keep Delfino out there.


The offense is the same with the Pacers. I don't know what happened to running a motion offense. About Delfino, from what I saw out there, he looked great.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Delfino is a little raw on defense and he is still shakin the rust off from his surgery.
Now this is the no hustle horrible line ups bad shot selection team that weve been watchin for way too long. Get Hunter out of there, he has no game besides pressuring a small guard. we got 4 fouls on them so what do we do? long jumper.... who leads the fg attempts? Ben. At least we are finding new and creative ways to lose


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

I am absolutely disgusted with the ammount of deep balls being fired up.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Copper said:


> I am absolutely disgusted with the ammount of deep balls being fired up.


I'm more disgusted with all the technicals. I was really hoping that the players would be better than this.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Well, the new name is os los cause there is no D between the 2 of them.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Alright I call uncle...coach start emptyin the bench. At least get Ec and D some work. That way youve accomplished something with your stay on the bench.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

And here we go with Pollard droppin an elbow into Big Ben


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Is that what Ben was just complaining about?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Copper said:


> And here we go with Pollard droppin an elbow into Big Ben


Do you know how many times that happens when someone is pivoting? For the second time in Detroit against the Pacers, Ben Wallace overreacted.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Didn't Pollard get a tech for the elbow?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

CJ said:


> Didn't Pollard get a tech for the elbow?


I think so, but Ben was called for a foul.

I would've called a foul on Pollard and a T on Ben.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Was the tech for Pollard talking trash or the elbow?


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Yes, he did get T'ed up for it. He was bent over trying to prevent Ben fro stealing the ball and he leaned into Ben and tried to clear space using his elbow. That is an obvious foul.
I wish Heard was not so stupid. Our guys are gonna be on tired legs again tommorow.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Laim summed it up perfectly

I would rather have Delfino take an off balance 10 footer then Ben take an open 18 footer.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Copper said:


> Yes, he did get T'ed up for it. He was bent over trying to prevent Ben fro stealing the ball and he leaned into Ben and tried to clear space using his elbow. That is an obvious foul.


Yes, a foul, but not a Technical.



> Was the tech for Pollard talking trash or the elbow?


Pollard didn't talk trash. Ben came towards him and said something to him, followed by Pollard saying "Oh really?" then showing his Jim Carrey smile.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

I would guess that Ben said something along the lines of " if you wanna go lets go" A pretty typical response to a man who feels someone is pickin a fight.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Oh, I was just wondering. I have barely played attention to the game at all and haven't seen anything. But it seems like if Pollard was called for a T on the elbow than that isn't something that happens in a normal game and Ben's reaction was a little justified.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm glad I didn't watch. I refuse to watch a team that doesn't try to win games or give their all to a game. Taking games off every once in a while is cool. But three effortless games in a row is something I won't support.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

CJ said:


> But it seems like if Pollard was called for a T on the elbow than that isn't something that happens in a normal game


It doesn't happen in normal games. Most elbows are fast and hit the player in the face. Pollard's was pretty slow and hit Ben in the collarbone region.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Late breaking news....they found the bomb...sadly it was the Pistons GAME!!!!!! I am soooooooo getting tired of watching these posers. Where are THE PISTONS???


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> It doesn't happen in normal games. Most elbows are fast and hit the player in the face. Pollard's was pretty slow and hit Ben in the collarbone region.


Well you said earlier what Pollard did occurs regularly when players pivot, so I just assumed it was probaly a little bit more than an regualr elbow if Pollard didn't get a T. Especially if he wasn't talking trash.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

CJ said:


> Well you said earlier what Pollard did occurs regularly when players pivot, so I just assumed it was probaly a little bit more than an regualr elbow if Pollard didn't get a T. Especially if he wasn't talking trash.


Like I said, Pollard should've just been given a foul and not a technical. I really don't see how Ben didn't get a T, though.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Fair enough, but refs usually get it right on techs called for elbowing, pushing, fighting, etc.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm glad I couldn't watch this.

Ben has got to recognize that his play excels in his defence and rebounding. He did great in both of those areas today but the 12 shots he jacked up just ruined it.

And ok so Delfino didn't have a great game as a starter last game. Then at least put Arroyo with Billups if you don't want Delfino, Hunter as a starter is the last thing we need. 

From the boxscore it looks like Jackson and Prince just cancelled each other out offensively.
At this rate we aren't even locked for second seed in the playoffs.


----------



## Starburyown (Mar 26, 2005)

rpoulos said:


> I have to believe that while the Pistons are just coasting into the playoffs at this point, they may get up for this game just because of the rivalry. the Pacers without JO and Artest have no chance of winning this game. None.


bet you're feeling pretty dumb now eh? :banana:


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Btw was LB coaching this game? If he wasn't then i suppose we have somewhat of an excuse for the bizarre substitutions.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

*quote from Heard*

(On overall team play) “I don’t know if it was uninspired or not, but offensively we’re missing one of our key ingredients. One thing about Rip (Hamilton), he keeps the defense moving and they have to keep moving with him on the floor. We didn’t pick it up defensively even though I thought we had a better defensive team on the floor, but that didn’t help either. We’ve got to find a way until Rip gets back to get the ball in the hands of the guys who will score.”

(On players not getting their shots off) “If you’ve noticed in the last three games that when Tayshaun (Prince) gets the ball, the other team zones up and they force Ben (Wallace) and the other guys to shoot the ball. At least when Rip is out there, we have another guy that they have to guard. For now we basically have to find a way to get the other guys active. Even when Rasheed (Wallace) gets the ball in the post, everyone is standing around. We need to get more movement.”

(On Indiana’s play) “You’ve got to give them credit. They made big shots when they had to. They got to the basket when they had to, and we didn’t come up with the big shots.” 

Does this guy have a clue? Hell yeah it was uninspired...Yeah Rip keeps the Defense moving cause he moves, If these guys arent moving? make them move YOURE THE COACH....if they dont want to move? SIT THEM ON THE PINE!!!! we dont need the uninspired starters to lose, we can play the bench players that would LOVE to see some real time. As for the teams zoning up cause Tay is the only shooter? horsecrap...they zoned up cause we were running the same post play for Tay on the lower right baseline almost exclusively, and they had it sniffed out in the first quarter....again this is something the coach should remedy..If they zone? throw Tay Billups, Sheed and Delfino out there and put Sheed at the high post 1-2-3 on the arc and Dyess or EC downlow and have sheed and EC cut as the 3 swing the ball til we get an open shot. Every play we ran today went to one side of the floor and stayed there.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

No, fortunately we had Gar the wonder dog coaching us. :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------

